
Intent to Experiment: Signed HTTP Exchanges - okket
https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!msg/blink-dev/MKHe54W996c/1E51GLbvAQAJ
======
ulldma
>Signed HTTP Exchanges (or SXG) enables loading Web contents signed by the
content publishers from anywhere, e.g. from a fast server, as if they came
from the original publishers.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but this seems to be part of a greater vision (as
heard before). Not only is the transported content protected by TLS, the
content is also signed by the publisher and can be loaded from other servers.
E.g. makes sense in an AMP context. (As you still know that the content was
produced by your newspaper)

